

1 in 10 use 1234 as debit PIN - cutthemusic
http://redtape.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/09/25/14074229-why-your-next-passw0rd-might-not-be-a-password?lite

======
bromagosa
Wait. «A data set of 3.4 million pins was used»

How on Earth do you get a data set of 3.4 million debit card pins? Shouldn't
that be impossible?

~~~
beej71
Since the PIN space with 4 digits is pretty small, it would be tougher to
harden against brute force attacks, I'd think.

~~~
pan69
No. bromagosa is saying that pin numbers should be secret and is asking how
did they got a dataset that specifies how many times a certain combination was
selected. It has nothing to do with the 4 digit range.

If you ask me, I'd say the dataset is fabricated or otherwise I'd be very
worried.

